# Sound geht nicht



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt eine neue Festplatte habe, weil die alte kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich also alles wieder installiert. Unter anderem auch alle Treiber... jedoch funktioniert mein Ton nicht und Leute hören mich auch nicht über das Mikrofon. Ich habe den treiber, der auf der CD des Herstellers war, installiert und Windows sagt auch das Gerät sei betriebsbereit, jedoch kann ich bei "Sounds" nichts einstellen, weil mir es da sagt, es wäre keine Soundkarte etc. angeschlossen.
Also die Soundkarte ist die Onboardkarte eines MSI K9N Neo V3.
Ich habe auch durch ein Programm von MSI *ALLE* Treiber aktualisiert, jedoch funktioniert der Ton immer noch nicht...
Ich könne ein BIOS Update machen, jedoch möchte ich das lieber als allerletztes versuchen...


----------



## Sin (11. Mai 2008)

Hatten wir das Thema nicht schonmal? Oo

Geh mal ins Bios auf Integrated Periphals (ka ob das so geschrieben wird) und schau ob Onbaord auf enabled steht, für gewöhnlich liegt es daran.


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

So, hab nachgekuckt...
-LAN Option ROM
  -HD Audio Controller          [Enabled]
-On-Chip ATA Devices
  -On-Chip IDE Controller     [Enabled]
  -PCI IDE BusMaster           [Enabled]
  -On-Chip SATA Controller  [Enabled
  -RAID Moce                      [IDE]


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Also der Sound geht NICHT oder er ruckelt und kratzt rum....

Wenn der Sound rum ruckelt und nicht richtig funktioniert hast du die Festplatte in einen Slave Anschluss eingesteckt.
Geh mal ins BIOS und schau nach welchen IDA  Platz die Festplatte erkennt.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41641

EDIT

SUCHE 4 the WIN *mimimiim*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41480


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Hatten wir das Thema nicht schonmal? Oo
> 
> Geh mal ins Bios auf Integrated Periphals (ka ob das so geschrieben wird) und schau ob Onbaord auf enabled steht, für gewöhnlich liegt es daran.


Warum sollte sich das im Bios deaktivieren, wenn man eine Festplatte tauscht?

@TE
Probier das hier mal aus:
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?sh...31648&st=15
Da gehts zwar nicht um das gleiche Mainboard, aber um den gleichen Soundchip.


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich das im Bios deaktivieren, wenn man eine Festplatte tauscht?



Weil EDV nix mit Logik zutun hat ?!


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Mai 2008)

Jo eine seeehr logische Anwort...


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Also der Sound geht garnicht und bei "Eigenschaften von Sounds und Audiogeräten" wird angezeigt, dass angeblich garkeine Soundkarte etc angeschlossen wäre...sowohl mit angeschlossenen Boxen als auch ohne.
Wenn ich bei Hardware den treiber/die Soundkarte auswähl kommt "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden(Code 10)"...ich kuck jetzt mal, was du gesagt hast im BIOS nach dem IDA PLatz


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Also der Sound geht garnicht und bei "Eigenschaften von Sounds und Audiogeräten" wird angezeigt, dass angeblich garkeine Soundkarte etc angeschlossen wäre...sowohl mit angeschlossenen Boxen als auch ohne.
> Wenn ich bei Hardware den treiber/die Soundkarte auswähl kommt "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden(Code 10)"...ich kuck jetzt mal, was du gesagt hast im BIOS nach dem IDA PLatz



Hmmmmm also hat der PC deinen Soundchip garnicht gefunden ....
Versuch doch mal den Treiber für den Soundchip neu zuinstallieren.
Eigentlich kommen denn Windows unterstützt die Soundtreiber auch ohne Treiber meistens oder findet sie wenigstens.


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

...wo kann ich das denn mit dem IDA Platz im Bios sehen, also unter welcher Kategorie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und @ helix:
Ich hab den Treiber schon seit 2 Tagen ca. jede Stunde aktualisiert und neu runtergeladen, installiert etc


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Es kann auch sein, dass ich den falschen Treiber installiere. 
Aber noch was wichtiges: Bei meiner alten Festplatte ging der Ton erst, als ich so eine Art Kontrollprogramm für alles was mit Audio zu tun hat, installiert hatte. Dieses Programm war von Realtek, ich habs im Internet aber irgentwie nirgent gefunden...


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

hmmm gib mir mal bitte deine Daten vom Mainboard und den Soundchip.

Ich such dir mal was raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Board:K9N Neo V3 von MSI; is Dual CoreCell
AMD Socket AM2 Athlon 64/X2 Processors/FX Prozessor
DDR2
7.1 Kanal HD Audio Soundausgabe
...
wenn was wichtiges fehlt sag mir, wo ich das nachkucken kann^^
Soundchip hab ich kA


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Board:K9N Neo V3 von MSI; is Dual CoreCell
> AMD Socket AM2 Athlon 64/X2 Processors/FX Prozessor
> DDR2
> 7.1 Kanal HD Audio Soundausgabe
> ...



Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KLICK MICH


Und hier findst du alle Treiber für dein Board : 

KLICK MICH ( die 2te) ^^

Sind das die Treiber die du auch installiert hast ?


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Nien, sind andere, bzw ich habs sie von der CD installiert, bos die gleichen sind weis ich nicht. Ich lad grad noch die letzten runter, installier is sie alle und starte mal neu...


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Hab jetzt alle Treiber von deinem Link installiert, ausser die, bei denen keine EXE Datei dabei war (Beim HD Treiber war eine dabei) und den PC mehrmals nue gestartet...vergebens. Das heisst es geht immer noch nicht...


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

Und im BIOS gibts auch keine direkte Sektion "Sound Onboard" ...
Sollte ich vielleicht ein BIOS Update machen?
Oder vll alle Treiber deinstalleren (wobei ich da nich weis wie das geht^^) und neu installieren?


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Und im BIOS gibts auch keine direkte Sektion "Sound Onboard" ...
> Sollte ich vielleicht ein BIOS Update machen?
> Oder vll alle Treiber deinstalleren (wobei ich da nich weis wie das geht^^) und neu installieren?



Ich glaube langsam das es einfach dein Chip verhauen hat ....
Im BIOS ist der Chip ja aktiviert odr ?


----------



## Sin (11. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich das im Bios deaktivieren, wenn man eine Festplatte tauscht?



Weil es sein kann, dass ein Ressourcenkonflikt entsteht, und Bios aus dem Grund den Sound deaktiviert hat, da eine Festplatte eine höhere Priorität hat.

@Topic:

Geh mal ins Bios und schalte den Onboard Sound ab.
Starte den Rechner neu und deinstalliere in Windows alle Soundtreiber.
Lade dir den hier runter: (Windows Vista Version 32/64bit) ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/Vista_R191.zip
oder den hier (Windows XP) ftp://66.104.77.130/pc/audio/WDM_R191.zip
Musst dir halt deine Windows version nehmen, hast nicht gesagt ob du XP oder Vista benutzt.
Fahre dann den Rechner runter und gehe ins Bios, aktiviere den Onboard Sound wieder und dann in Windows Installierst du Treiber und rebootest nach dem Installieren.


----------



## Onyganas (11. Mai 2008)

@ Sin:
Könntest du mir sagen, wie genau in im BIOS zu dem Teil komme, in dem ich ONboard Sound ab/anschalten kann, denn ich habe im BIOS NIRGENTS etwas gefunden, das mit Onboard Sound zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#
Und wie kann ich alle Treiber/Soundtreiber deinstallieren? Den Treiber, den du verlinkt hast, hatte ich schon vorher mehrmals runtergeladen und installiert...
Ich benutze XP home mit ServicePack2
Und wie kann ich den Chip im BIOS de-/aktivieren?


Soory, aber was solche Sachen angeht habe ich größtenteils keine Ahnung
Und ich hatte Windows ja vor einer Woche ca. neu installiert, weil ich ja ne neue Festplatte habe. Das ist aber auch das einzigste, was ich am PC verändert habe...
Und wie ich shcon erwähnt hatte: Ich hatte mit der alten festplatte auch eine Art Kontrollprogramm von realtek für den Sound usw. da konnt ich auch Equalizer einstellen uswusw...und genau dieses Programm habe ich nirgentwo mehr gefunden. Und die alte Festplatte ist garnichtmehr zu gebrauchen, sodass ich es von der leide rnicht kopieren kann oder so =(


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Im BIOS gibt es den Punkt Chipset-Configuration bzw. Onboard-Configuration. Da sollte es drin stehen. In demselben Fenster findest du in der Regel auch den LAN-Controller.


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Da steht nirgentwo etwas von onboard, ausser unter Integrated Peripherals:
-USB Controller [Enabled]
-USB Device Legacy Support [Enabled]
-ONboard LAN Conrtoller [Enabled]
-LAN Option ROM
 -HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
-On-Chip ATA Devices
 -On-Chip IDE Controller [Enabled]
 -PCI IDE BusMaster [Enabled]
 -On-Chip SATA Controller [Enabled
 -RAID Moce [IDE]
-I/O Devices
 -COM Port1 [33F8/IRQ4]
 -Parallel Port [378]
 Parallel Port Mode [Normal]


----------



## Helix (12. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Da steht nirgentwo etwas von onboard, ausser unter Integrated Peripherals:
> -USB Controller [Enabled]
> -USB Device Legacy Support [Enabled]
> -ONboard LAN Conrtoller [Enabled]
> ...



HD Audio Controller [Enabled]

Das meinte Sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Den kann ich nur auf Disabled stellen...


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Stelle den mal auf "Diasbled" und schaue auch mal nach dem Punkt "Plug & Play OS installed" und stelle dort "Yes" ein. Dies bedeutet, dass Windows die Ressourcenverwaltung übernimmt und sich das BIOS heraushält. Anschliessend Rechner starten, einen Blick in den Gerätemanager werfen ob die Soundkarte "verschwunden" ist, Rechner herunterfahren und neu starten. Im BIOS nun die Soundkarte wieder aktivieren. So Gott will erkennt Windows nun die Soundkarte und du solltest wieder etwas hören. Wenn nicht, prüfe mal im Windows ob Ressourcenkonflikte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

1. Ich finde nirgents "Plug & Play OS installed"....unter welche Kategorie sollte das sein?
2. Wie komm ich zum Gerätemanager?^^
3. Wie kann ich im Windows prüfen, ob Ressourcenkonflikte vorhanden sind?


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

zu 1
Wenn du es nicht findest (und du das BIOS durchsucht hast) kann es sein, dass dieser Punkt nicht existiert

zu 2
Befindet sich in der Systemsteuerung unter System bzw. direkt in der Systemsteuerung

zu 3
Werden im Geräte-Manager angezigt (Symbol bei der entsprechenden Hardware)


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Okay, bin jetzt im Gerätemanager...da is jetzt bei der SOundkarte und der Onboard Soundkarte ein Gelbes Ausrufezeichen... wenn ich draufklick steht da "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)"


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Und bei dieser scheiss Windows Problembehandlung steht auch nur Scheissdreck als ergebniss


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Hast du noch eine Soundkarte eingebaut oder zeigt er dir folgende an

- High Definition Audio-Gerät
- Realtek High Definition Audio

Code 10 = vermutlicher Ressourcenkonflickt

Schau mal hier --> http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/soundkarten/215...-code-10-a.html
das führt dich hierhin --> http://www.planet3dnow.de/artikel/diverses/nf2config/3.shtml


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Also sollte ich vll die andere Soundkarte rausmachen?


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Falls du eine zusätzliche Soundkarte eingebaut haben solltest --> JA!


- High Definition Audio-Gerät
- Realtek High Definition Audio

^^ sind die onboard soundkarte. die kannst du nicht ausbauen sondern nur auslöten :O


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

er zeigt mir unter "Audio-, Video- und Gamecontroller" folgende Sachen an:
-Audiocodecs
-Audiocodecs
-Legacy- Audiotreiber
-Legacy-Videoaufnahmegerät
-Mediensteuerungsgerät
-(!)Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio - Realtek 880/860
-Videocodecs


Habe die zweite Soundkarte jetzt ausgebaut, d.h. es is nurnoch die Onboard Soundkarte drin... weiterhin kommt dieser scheiss "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)"
-.-*


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Achja beim PCI Device gibts au nen Ressourcenkonflikt...
und wie gesagt früher gign alles mit der alten festplatte. Da hatte ich aber auch so ne Art Kontrollprogramm von Realtek für Audio
Und genau dieses Kontrollprogramm habe ich im Moment nicht installiert, weil ich es nichtmehr finde. Hört sich zwar blöd an aber ich glaub damit würde alles wieder gehen. Nur ich finde es auch nicht bei google usw


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Dann installier nochmals den Treiber von der Onboard-Karte und zur Sicherheit vorher die Chipsatz-Treiber des Mainboards.


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Könntest mir den Chipsatz treiber linken und mir bitte sagen wo ich den chipsatztreiber deinstallieren kann?


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

NVIDIA: http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de
Realtek: http://www.realtek.com.tw/


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

...und wie kann ich den jetzt deinstallieren?^^


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Den Chipsatztreiber kannst du nicht deinstallieren. Einfach den neuen installieren.


----------



## Onyganas (12. Mai 2008)

Hot Downloads 
 ALC5610 (Datasheets) 
 ALC5611 (Datasheets) 
 ALC5624 (Datasheets) 
 ALC5621 (Datasheets) 
 ALC5620 (Datasheets) 



Welchen sollte ich nehmen? Oder sollte ich einfach alle runterladen?


----------



## Palimbula (12. Mai 2008)

Auf der Startseite, unter Quick Links, steht HD Audio Codec Driver. Dieser sollte der richtige sein.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2008)

Oder nimmst gleich den Passenden von -> *dieser Seite* (etwas überschaubarer).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyganas (14. Mai 2008)

Hat nicht geklappt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte ich vll ein BIOS Update machen bzw das ganze System nochmal installieren?
Aber wie ich schon oft gesagt hab: Ich hatte vorher ein Kontrollprogramm von realtek für den Audioberich. War dieses Programm nicht aktiv, hatte ich keinen TOn; nur leider finde ich dieses Programm nichtmehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab grad gesehn, dass der Treiber für "PCI Device" und "Netzwerkcontroller" nich installiert ist, jedoch finde ich die nirgens und auf der CD sind sie auch nicht =(


----------



## Palimbula (15. Mai 2008)

Dann soltest du versuchen die Treiber dafür durch Windows installieren zu lassen. Doppelklick auf die Geräte und dann Treiber aktualisieren auswählen.


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

das klappt ja auch nciht, da kommt ein Error

Edit: Windows sagt, es findet den Treiber nicht. Und am Internet kanns nich leigen da ich gleichzeitig surfe. Und es klappt auch nciht, wenn ich nicht surfe =)


----------



## Palimbula (15. Mai 2008)

Also ab auf die Website des Herstellers und Treiber herunter laden --> http://www.msi-technology.de/index.php?fun...amp;cat2_no=171


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

Wäre nett wenn du mir sagen würdest, welcher von denen e is, weil da steht nirgents "Netzwerkcontroller Driver" oder "PCI Driver"


----------



## Angel80 (15. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du mir sagen würdest, welcher von denen e is, weil da steht nirgents "Netzwerkcontroller Driver" o.Ä.



Steht doch da!Bei System Treiber. 

NVIDIA nForce 520/560 (MCP65) System Drivers Beschreibung This Win2k/XP nForce (MCP65) driver package consists of the following components:

*Ethernet Driver (v67.49) "WHQL"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

Ethernet hört sich ja an wie netzwerk xD


----------



## Angel80 (15. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Ethernet hört sich ja an wie netzwerk xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sind dann auch alle anderen Treiber drin (außer Sound...etc. die extra aufgelistet sind)


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

Ich kann den nich ausführen, da sind keine Exe Dateien dabei, nur "Systemkatalog" oder "Systemdatei"
Und Netzwerkcontroller und PCI sind dasselbe?!


----------



## Angel80 (15. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Ich kann den nich ausführen, da sind keine Exe Dateien dabei, nur "Systemkatalog" oder "Systemdatei"
> Und Netzwerkcontroller und PCI sind dasselbe?!



Ich denk mal du hast dir die richtige Datei runtergeladen für dein BS.Sind das ZIP Dateien?Dann Ordner erstellen und entpacken.Danach über Systemsteuerung und Hardwaremanager die Hardware anklicken die nicht geht und installieren.Dabei dann den Ordner angeben wo du diese Dateien hast.Windows sollte dann die passende Datei finden und den Treiber korrekt installieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

Windows findet den Treiber aber am Ende der INstallation kommt, dass sie es nicht installieren konnten


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2008)

dann ist es der falsche treiber , nämlich einer der nicht auf deinen PC passt. einfach irgendein ethernet controller geht net


----------



## Onyganas (15. Mai 2008)

Ton geht jetzt aber Mikro nich ^^


----------



## Angel80 (16. Mai 2008)

Onyganas schrieb:


> Ton geht jetzt aber Mikro nich ^^



Also ging es doch?Micro einstellen im Menü?


----------

